# What is Community College like?



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm going to one for one semester before I transfer to a 4 year Uni. How are they socially and academically? Is it like High School in what ways?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Very small classes other than that not much different from college


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Usually you need to go 4 semesters (60+ units) before you can transfer to a 4 year university. At least that is how it works in California. They don't accept very many lower division transfers. 

At community college there is not a lot of school spirit. Most people there are only trying to transfer to a 4 year or are getting a short term certificate or are just taking a couple classes for whatever reason. 

It's a pretty relaxed atmosphere. Lots of older students, in their late 20s, 30s, 40s. Some were too dumb to get into a 4 year directly from high school. Some are bright but had other reasons for not going directly. When I took a few pre-nursing classes there were older people in the class that already had bachelors and even master's degrees in other subjects.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Some ppl call it a Special Ed. College


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I never went to a university, but I liked community college. The classes were high school size, and most of the people were nice. There were definetly not as many jerks as in high school. I only had a couple of minor encounters of being belittled, the vast majority of people just wanted to be there and get their classes done.

And at my college there was a pretty good ampunt of school spirit. The clubs and sports teams were very active and involved.

Overall there was more freedom than high school. You could be as involved or independent as you like, and not be bothered, depending on the class.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

largely depends on what you are taking, some filled with mid-age immigrants, some filled with hot babes


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

I took several writing classes there before I decided to attend a trade school. It is quite nice there because there is not much overbearing students and drama. Everyone is pretty mature.

When I get older I might consider going back for a few writing classes to get my certificate because it's a good thing to have if anything.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

A lot of people like to **** on community colleges, but the environment can be refreshing in some aspects. Smaller classes, more night or online classes, and a higher concentration of older students so you don't have to deal with as much immature drama compared to living on a uni campus. The lower costs also put less stress on your bank account. Universities tend to cost twice as much, so if anything I think the smarter option to earning a bachelor's would be to attend a CC for the first two years and then transfer to a uni.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

I did dual courses in CC in 10th grade for a semester, it's pretty small and very easy to get good grades. All you have to do is show up and do the work, done deezy. Everybody was chill and were just minding their own business. My class required a lot of group projects which usually makes my anxiety levels peak to its max but everybody was so nice which made it tolerable. It's nothing like high school at all, they were all older, mature, and focused on their studies instead of trying to impress peers, and there were no cliques or anything.


----------



## ellirpa (Dec 29, 2015)

I went for Orientation last week for our local CC, and there weren't very many classrooms, and the majority of the people signing up were mid 20s up to 40s. I'm probably gonna be the youngest person in my classes. 

Even though it's small, I'm still already freaking myself out and I have 19 days til classes. So we'll see how this goes. 

But I'm going to the CC to try and adjust and get into the 4 year Uni afterwards. I'd recommend it


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Like has been already mentioned, a more relaxed atmosphere than high school, with similar class sizes. Most people are just there to get their classes done and go home. I'm about to enter my last semester at a CC. I haven't had any complaints so far.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

It is usually cheaper than a regular university, but also doesn't offer the good paying Bachelor's degrees that a university would. At least half of the people are there just because their parents are paying and they don't take it seriously. There are usually far too many people going and around here at least they turned the one campus into a half dozen scattered across a 20 mile area, meaning your prerequisite/mandatory courses might only be offered at one time of day at various locations so you have to drive to 3 or 4 different places in a single day. The classes themselves will usually be pretty crowded and you can't really count on getting much 1 on 1 time with the teacher if you get lost. The only good thing that can really be said for it is that the price is almost affordable still, provided you have no job, family, or other considerations for 2+ years besides college to worry about.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I experienced really good professors who give you that one on one time that you wouldn't get at a university lecture hall class or a professor focused on research.

I did community for 2 years and then transferred to get bachelor's degree in math.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

My experience at community college was overall positive. There were a lot of older people as students and no drama or immaturity. The classes were pretty small and professors were no different than university ones.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

In my experience, you can pretty much do your own thing without being bothered, but there are also a lot of areas to socialize if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Get as many prereqs from community college as you can because they are cheaper and you can transfer them. Do it smart.


----------

